# Garden of Life Primal Defense Ultra



## marieashley (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been suffering from IBS-C for some time now. I've been taking probiotics for a year and a half...started with Phillip's, then moved to the acidophilius pearls, Digestive Advantage, and now Align. The pearls worked best for me, but of course, stopped after awhile.

I'm thinking of trying the Garden of Life Primal Defense Ultra next. Does anyone have any experience with it?

I hate buying probiotics that end up not helping me out, because I feel the need to finish taking them otherwise I've wasted the money!!


----------

